# Water out of steam valve (pressure cooker)



## kamp (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it normal that it sometimes comes small water drops out of the steam valve in a pressuer cooker?


----------



## velochic (Dec 16, 2009)

kamp said:


> Is it normal that it sometimes comes small water drops out of the steam valve in a pressuer cooker?



Yes, it's completely normal.  Not enough to blow the rocker off of the petcock, but little dribbles that quickly evaporate on the lid of the cooker.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 16, 2009)

Might mean heat is too high.


----------



## velochic (Dec 16, 2009)

Chopstix said:


> Might mean heat is too high.



If the heat is too high, you would know by the pressure gauge or the weighted rocker dancing wildly.  A little bit of water is just condensed steam leaking out.  It really is normal.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, just as Velochic said, it's normal.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 16, 2009)

As OP did not specify other symptoms, steam coming out can still mean heat is too high.  So just check other indications such as pressure gauge et al.  Modern pressure cookers are supposed to be closed systems unless abused.


----------



## velochic (Dec 17, 2009)

Chopstix said:


> As OP did not specify other symptoms, steam coming out can still mean heat is too high.  So just check other indications such as pressure gauge et al.  Modern pressure cookers are supposed to be closed systems unless abused.



They aren't entirely closed systems.  Then you couldn't control the pressure.  There has to be a way to maintain an even pressure, and that's what the petcock and rocker is for.  Pressure cookers (and canners) are sealed, but not airtight.

I think the OP gave all the needed information to respond to the question.  And the answer is that what is happening is normal and nothing to be alarmed about.

In a closed system, the pressure would just increase and increase until the material (some mechanism in the pot, that is) gave out and it exploded.  That's why it's so important to check your valves to make sure they have not been clogged with food and to make sure any gaskets are in good order.  You have to have steam release in an amount to maintain the proper pressure.  It's normal that as that steam is released, it might condense and drip from the petcock.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 20, 2009)

Modern pressure cookers are supposed to be closed systems unless abused.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Precisely my point.


----------

